# POLA RELIEF BUILGINGS



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Does anyone know the size of Pola #1771 Relief House II ? In particular, the length.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes sir! 

300 x 163 x 485 mm 

Here is a link to the product info page, and you can click on the .pdf link to download the actual instructions if you want: 

http://www.faller.de/App/WebObjects...131.1184/atid.1777/ecm.at/Relief-Haus-II.html


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

*Thanks*


----------

